# Fishing Tip # 99 in book 2. Weedless/moldless jig.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Very simple build. I can make these things in 2 minutes or less. Cost per each is less than $0.15 if you get a deal on the hooks. The one shown cost far less than that because I got the hooks for $0.02 each and still have a lifetime supply. (When you get to 74, that doesn't have to be too many. because these jigs don't get hung often.)

First step, cut a 6" length of #2 wire and bend into a tight VEE.


Make the next bend as shown. This bend should be 1/8-3/16" long.


Slip onto jig hook as shown.


Wrap with nylon thread and coat with Super Glue. Do not use a vinyl based glue.

Trim and bend wire ends as shown and crimp on a split shot.

Add soft plastic tail of your choice. This is my favorite for wintertime Snook.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty cool DIY Ken. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I like it !


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Hell I been looking for weedless...now I'll just make my own...thanks budreaux!


----------

